# Preview of new toy



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Whats snoopdan been up to?? :0 :0 :0 
































































Massive Audio was bought out, and kept bullshittin with me on my sponsorship status, so I dropped their asses  


For those of you who cannot make out what it is, its a 18" TC Sounds 4 HP (around 98 lbs)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Post teh numbers mang!


----------



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ah you finally stopped fucking around and bought a bigboy sub  niiiiice


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

damn how many watts??????

looks spensive


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

That is one big son of a bitch!


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

W :0 W HUGEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel15 (Dec 17, 2004)

Needs more power. :roflmao:


----------



## lowsammy (Jul 30, 2005)

I would assume you are hooking up both them Visonks to it??


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowsammy_@Apr 21 2006, 09:54 PM~5289408
> *I would assume you are hooking up both them Visonks to it??
> *


You would assume correctly...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Twistid (Jul 23, 2002)

looks like ur customer's pretty happy 
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=155551


nice sub too , i'll trade ya my kidney?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

yep the kid almost had a coronary when he put that DMX in his box. I figured someone would appreciate it more than me, its done me more then great service.

Moving right along....we were screwing around at the shop today, and my batteries werent charged, none of the certain "things" you do to make your ride louder was done...absolutely nothing and popped this score out pretty consecutively










But this is with my older hybrid horn box, now im shifting to a larger version on which we started working on today (we meaning my team members and I)










Again this will be one of my half fiberglass / half MDF boxes that ive been having great success with lately.

More pics to come!


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

i never heard anything positive about visonik subs. what year and model are them amps.

how much power rms and how do you like them.


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 74Olds98SLAB_@Apr 22 2006, 08:31 AM~5291693
> *i never heard anything positive about visonik subs.  what year and model are them amps.
> 
> how much power rms and how do you like them.
> *



Its a sexy ass amp

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/Visonik_V4000XD/  :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks doughboi, yes I think they're sexy too. And not hard to fix if you ever burn it up. Both of my amps have been modded by me, so they're not just your off the shelf model. Ive replaced the FETs on them with International Rectifier transistors instead of the Fairchilds that were on it, and upgraded the 5% Tolerance resistors to military spec %1... so its definately modded.

Their subs are crap though...maybe good for street beating but useless for what I do. Visonik only makes two good amps, this one and the next model down....otherwise avoid them like the plague.




but.....what else is going on at "Team Daily" ??










As you can see, we dont play around. We have a show comming up this weekend, and we are getting all of the team members who wanted a new box built ready to go.


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ALOW1, snoopdan




Looking good Dan, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

i thought you had bad luck with the new mtx subs snoop


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Apr 24 2006, 12:21 AM~5301248
> *i thought you had bad luck with the new mtx subs snoop
> *



those are 7000's they're just speakers we use for testing....not to be used at comps cause they dont get very loud, and smoke easily.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

164... outlaw? in teh port


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes sir, that was in the port.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 25 2006, 02:19 AM~5307777
> *Yes sir, that was in the port.
> *


what do I win?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 25 2006, 08:46 PM~5313639
> *what do I win?
> *



I'll send you a free blown Alpine R 12


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

How much of a diffrence do you think fiberglassing the inside of a box adds on average Snoop.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@Apr 27 2006, 10:35 PM~5328927
> *How much of a diffrence do you think fiberglassing the inside of a box adds on average Snoop.
> *


I have seen it add as much as a half dB on the meter, but not noticeable to the ear...


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

dam, that shit probably cost more than the jeep, lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 25 2006, 09:56 PM~5313693
> *I'll send you a free blown Alpine R 12
> *


[yay]


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthless2oo6_@Apr 28 2006, 12:05 AM~5329833
> *dam, that shit probably cost more than the jeep, lol
> *



You my friend are a moron....my jeep is pristeen for an 96, its never even seen dirt and you can make a ham sandwitch on the coil overs its so clean.

But thanks for playing anyways noob.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so.... its not more expensive than a 96 jeep?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 28 2006, 08:28 PM~5335794
> *so.... its not more expensive than a 96 jeep?
> *


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Just did some math... (of course these are my best guesses)

But the best I could come up with was..




More Photos Condition Value 
Excellent $6,145 
(Selected) 


Suggested Retail Value Assumes Excellent Condition... More 

Search Local Classifieds 
Get a CARFAX History Report 

Vehicle Details Change Equipment 
Engine: 6-Cyl. 4.0 Liter 
Transmission: Automatic 
Drivetrain: 4WD 
Mileage: 25,000 
Selected Standard Equipment 
Air Conditioning Power Steering AM/FM Stereo 
Selected Optional Equipment 
Leather
Roof Rack Privacy Glass
Grille Guard Towing Pkg
Premium Wheels 



Blue Book Suggested Retail Value
The Kelley Blue Book Suggested Retail Value is representative of dealers' asking prices and is the starting point for negotiation between a consumer and a dealer. This Suggested Retail Value assumes that the vehicle has been fully reconditioned and has a clean title history. This value also takes into account the dealers' profit, costs for advertising, sales commissions and other costs of doing business. The final sale price will likely be less depending on the vehicle's actual condition, popularity, type of warranty offered and local market conditions. 


Vehicle Condition Rating Check Vehicle Title History 
Excellent (Selected) 
$6,145 
"Excellent" condition means that the vehicle looks new, is in excellent mechanical condition and needs no reconditioning. This vehicle has never had any paint or body work and is free of rust. The vehicle has a clean title history and will pass a smog and safety inspection. The engine compartment is clean, with no fluid leaks and is free of any wear or visible defects. The vehicle also has complete and verifiable service records. Less than 5% of all used vehicles fall into this category. 





:dunno: :dunno: 

Nah you dont have 6 grand in equipment.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Apr 28 2006, 10:10 PM~5336615
> *
> Nah you dont have 6 grand in equipment.
> *



How do you know what I have and dont have  :uh:  I dont ever remember letting you sit in my ride


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Since this thread is going nowhere, and haters have been sighted in the thread, i'll just give those exact same haters some more to hate on me about.











New(er) toy. Thats an 18 MT for all you kids at home.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 29 2006, 03:58 AM~5337749
> *Since this thread is going nowhere, and haters have been sighted in the thread, i'll just give those exact same haters some more to hate on me about.
> 
> 
> ...


WE ARE SO IMPRESSED WITH ANOTHER BIG ASS SPEAKER TO FIT INTO THE BACK YOUR YOUR RAGEDY ASS JEEP. THERE ARE 5 OTHERS SPEAKERS IN A CAR STEREO SYSTEM THAT YOU MIGHT WANNA WORK WITH.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well, the numbers dont lie, good shit , snoopdan


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 29 2006, 01:55 AM~5337745
> *How do you know what I have and dont have   :uh:    I dont ever remember letting you sit in my ride
> *



LoL You dont remember?


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 29 2006, 01:58 AM~5337749
> *Since this thread is going nowhere, and haters have been sighted in the thread, i'll just give those exact same haters some more to hate on me about.
> 
> 
> ...



Hope that wasnt directed at me, I was just fuckin with ya. You get your panties bunched up pretty easily homie, do alot of people pick on you? :biggrin: 

Ease up


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 29 2006, 11:18 AM~5338495
> *well, the numbers dont lie, good shit , snoopdan
> *


THOSE SUBS GIVE GREAT NUMBERS, NO SHIT, BUT I AM NOT ABOUT SPENDING $1000.00 ON A SUB SO THAT I CAN DRIVE UP TO A MICROPHONE AND SEE IF MY CAR PLAYS LOUDER THEN SOMEONE ELSES. THERE IS SO MUCH MORE TO CAR STEREO, AND SNOOP GOES OUT OF HIS WAY TO BE AN ASS TO ANYONE.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 29 2006, 06:24 AM~5337987
> *WE ARE SO IMPRESSED WITH ANOTHER BIG ASS SPEAKER TO FIT INTO THE BACK YOUR YOUR RAGEDY ASS JEEP.  THERE ARE 5 OTHERS SPEAKERS IN A CAR STEREO SYSTEM THAT YOU MIGHT WANNA WORK WITH.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


Is that like putting 22'z on a rusted out g body?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Apr 29 2006, 11:46 AM~5338620
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Is that like putting  22'z on a rusted out g body?
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT, I LIVE IN FLORIDA


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

i'll be happy to show you my national scores for SQ, too. The only person I go out of my way to be a dick to is you Dirty, because we all know you're the "COOLEST GUY IN CAR AUDIO" right? :ugh:

Theres nothing worse in this world than someone who "thinks" they know what they're talking about. I dont like you because you talk alot of shit, usually give bad and poorly informed advice, and is an overall poor excuse for a human being in general. Plus the mods let you get away with just about anything, which makes me wonder who's dick your sucking.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 29 2006, 01:33 PM~5339104
> *i'll be happy to show you my national scores for SQ, too.  The only person I go out of my way to be a dick to is you Dirty, because we all know you're the "COOLEST GUY IN CAR AUDIO" right? :ugh:
> 
> I dont like you because you talk alot of shit, and are a poor excuse for a human being.  Plus the mods let you get away with just about anything, which makes me wonder who's dick your sucking.
> *


THE MODS NOW THAT IT IS YOU THAT TALKS SHIT, AND I JUST REPLY, I DO NOT SAY, OR DO ANYTHING THAT SHOULD GET ME BANNED. BUT YOU ALWAYS MESS WITH PEOPLE BECASUE THEY DISAGREE WITH YOU. I PERSONALLY KNOW THAT YOU ARE ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT POST LIKE YOU ARE THE SHIT, YEAH YOU GO TO SHOWS, YEAH YOU COMPETE, I DON'T. BUT YOU COMPETE IN BULLSHIT SHOWS THAT GIVE YOU POINTS. YOU DON'T GO WITH THE HEAVY WEIGHTS PLAY, AND WHEN YOU DO, YOU GET YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU. BUT YOU WON'T PUT THAT UP. YOU ACT LIKE YOU ARE THE MAN, PROBABLY SWEEP UP AT THE SHOP AND JUMP IN WHEN PICTURES ARE BEING TAKEN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA, YOU ARE THE JANITOR 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 29 2006, 12:38 PM~5339119
> *THE MODS NOW THAT IT IS YOU THAT TALKS SHIT, AND I JUST REPLY, I DO NOT SAY, OR DO ANYTHING THAT SHOULD GET ME BANNED.  BUT YOU ALWAYS MESS WITH PEOPLE BECASUE THEY DISAGREE WITH YOU.  I PERSONALLY KNOW THAT YOU ARE ONE OF THOSE GUYS THAT POST LIKE YOU ARE THE SHIT, YEAH YOU GO TO SHOWS, YEAH YOU COMPETE, I DON'T.  BUT YOU COMPETE IN BULLSHIT SHOWS THAT GIVE YOU POINTS.  YOU DON'T GO WITH THE HEAVY WEIGHTS PLAY, AND WHEN YOU DO, YOU GET YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU.  BUT YOU WON'T PUT THAT UP. YOU ACT LIKE YOU ARE THE MAN, PROBABLY SWEEP UP AT THE SHOP AND JUMP IN WHEN PICTURES ARE BEING TAKEN :biggrin:
> *



No, I always mess with you. And you personally dont know shit, you have a clear cut case of penis envy, and your constantly comming up with the short end of the "stick". 


And yes, all you do is reply, because you really have no reason to actually post a usefull thread, or even a useless thread. Another case of armchair installer. :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 29 2006, 01:42 PM~5339133
> *No, I always mess with you.  And you personally dont know shit, you have a clear cut case of penis envy, and your constantly comming up with the short end of the "stick".
> And yes, all you do is reply, because you really have no reason to actually post a usefull thread, or even a useless thread.  Another case of armchair installer.  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH YOU KNOW ALOT, AND I AM SURE THAT WHAT YOU POST YOU DO, YEAH YOU WENT IN AND CHANGED SOME SHIT ON YOUR VISIONPIECEOFCRAP AMP. YEAH RIGHT

JANITOR :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 29 2006, 12:49 PM~5339154
> *YEAH YOU KNOW ALOT, AND I AM SURE THAT WHAT YOU POST YOU DO, YEAH YOU WENT IN AND CHANGED SOME SHIT ON YOUR VISIONPIECEOFCRAP AMP.  YEAH RIGHT
> 
> JANITOR :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



your making no sense now....i must be getting to you. :roflmao:

Its ok Dirty, I dont hate you......that would imply that I care. But if you did actually have a real question about something, and would honestly ask me for help, id still help you. Somehow, I doubt you could ever claim the same. 

I tell you what, when you burn up your little old amp, you give me a call, I might even fix it for free.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 29 2006, 01:55 PM~5339174
> *your making no sense now....i must be getting to you. :roflmao:
> 
> Its ok Dirty, I dont hate you......that would imply that I care.  But if you did actually have a real question about something, and would honestly ask me for help, id still help you.  Somehow, I doubt you could ever claim the same.
> ...


JANITOR. COME SWEEP OUT MY GARAGE FOR ME PLEASE


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 29 2006, 10:10 PM~5341387
> *JANITOR.  COME SWEEP OUT MY GARAGE FOR ME PLEASE
> *



you sound like a little kid in junior high thats run out of original things to talk shit about. Next we'll be hearing "your momma" putdowns from you. :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 02:29 AM~5342004
> *you sound like a little kid in junior high thats run out of original things to talk shit about.  Next we'll be hearing "your momma" putdowns from you.  :uh:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:

SNOOPDAN THE JANITOR


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66+Apr 29 2006, 09:53 AM~5338644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 29 2006, 11:39 AM~5339122
> *HAHAHAHAHA, YOU ARE THE JANITOR
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You guys are too funny. The crazy shit is, dirty called you out and says exactly what you are, and you (snoop) made a good point that SOME people in car audio think they know everything (I am not saying thats you dirty, just a good point)

So really dirty made a excellent point that spells out exactly how snoop acts, and snoop made a generalization...

Shit people with wal mart systems think they can install anything, using 20 AWG for a 2000 watt amp


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

SNOOP IS JUST DOING WHAT I WAS DOING BACK IN 93. COMPETING, I DO NOT HAVE THE TIME TO COMPETE BECAUSE I AM ACTIVE DUTY NAVY, NOW WHEN I GET FINISHED IN 4 YEARS, I WILL HAVE THE TIME TO GET BACK IN TO THE CIRCUIT. BUT I AM NOT ABOUT ONE SPECIFIC FREQUENCY. I AM SQ, HE IS SPL!!!! THEY ALWAYS FIGHT, SO IT IS NOT ANYTHING NEW


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Apr 30 2006, 10:56 AM~5342929
> * dirty called you out and says exactly what you are*


For him to call someone out, he'd have to have an actual reason based on facts, not just shit he makes up because he's jellous of anyone with anything better then him.

He's just getting to be a sad old man armchair installer and hates it when anyone does something that he cant, and has to try to belittle them to make himself feel better. Thats the worst kind of person. I dont hate him, I fell sorry for him, as sorry as you would feel if you saw a puppy getting kicked all the time.


And you s10, if you want to get into it with me, we can surely do that to. I dont know what your fucking problem is lately either, but I can gladly accomodate you as well.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

it goes farther than SPL and SQ... but honestly, lets try to limit these arguing threads.

Sorry for instigating if anyone feels I did, but this shit has to end sometime!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 07:11 PM~5345233
> *For him to call someone out, he'd have to have an actual reason based on facts, not just shit he makes up because he's jellous of anyone with anything better then him.
> 
> He's just getting to be a sad old man armchair installer and hates it when anyone does something that he cant, and has to try to belittle them to make himself feel better.    Thats the worst kind of person.  I dont hate him, I fell sorry for him, as sorry as you would feel if you saw a puppy getting kicked all the time.
> ...


WHAT IS FUNNY IS THROUGHOUT ALL YOUR BULLSHIT, LOST WAS THE FACT THAT YOU TALKED SHIT ABOUT SOMETHING. I SHOWED YOU, EXPLAINED WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT, AND YOU HIDE BEHIND TALKING SHIT AND TAKING SHOTS AT ME, JANITOR.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 07:11 PM~5345233
> *For him to call someone out, he'd have to have an actual reason based on facts, not just shit he makes up because he's jellous of anyone with anything better then him.
> 
> He's just getting to be a sad old man armchair installer and hates it when anyone does something that he cant, and has to try to belittle them to make himself feel better.    Thats the worst kind of person.  I dont hate him, I fell sorry for him, as sorry as you would feel if you saw a puppy getting kicked all the time.
> And you s10, if you want to get into it with me, we can surely do that to.  I dont know what your fucking problem is lately either, but I can gladly accomodate you as well.*


YEAH YOU ARE THE ONE THAT PEOPLE WANT TO GO TO WHEN THEY NEED SOMETHING. WONDER WHY PEOPLE DO NOT RESPECT YOU AT ALL. YOU ALWAYS TRY TO BLAST PEOPLE, TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE, THEN WHEN IT TURNS AND THEY PUT YOU ON BLAST, YOU GO ABOUT AND TRY TO MAKE WITTY CONVO TO HIDE THE FACT THAT YOU ARE A FAKE ASS WANNA BE. JANITOR


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 07:37 PM~5345616
> *YEAH YOU ARE THE ONE THAT PEOPLE WANT TO GO TO WHEN THEY NEED SOMETHING.  WONDER WHY PEOPLE DO NOT RESPECT YOU AT ALL.  YOU ALWAYS TRY TO BLAST PEOPLE, TALK SHIT ABOUT PEOPLE, THEN WHEN IT TURNS AND THEY PUT YOU ON BLAST, YOU GO ABOUT AND TRY TO MAKE WITTY CONVO TO HIDE THE FACT THAT YOU ARE A FAKE ASS WANNA BE.  JANITOR
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Its not hard to matchs wits with you, youd have to have some in the first place. The only person I blast is you and the countless thugs on LIL. You're still mad because everyone made fun of your ride. But let us not forget, it wasnt just me...it was alot of other people on this fourm, including mods....so if you wanna take out your personal vendetta, better start spreading it around a bit more, the beating of your drum is the same old song to me.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 08:53 PM~5345704
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:  Its not hard to matchs wits with you, youd have to have some in the first place.  The only person I blast is you and the countless thugs on LIL.  You're still mad because everyone made fun of your ride.  But let us not forget, it wasnt just me...it was alot of other people on this fourm, including mods....so if you wanna take out your personal vendetta, better start spreading it around a bit more, the beating of your drum is the same old song to me.
> *


ACTUALLY I WAS NOT MAD THAT PEOPLE TALKED SHIT ABOUT MY RIDE, WHAT I DID NOT LIKE WAS THE FACT THAT EVERYTIME SOMEONE POST UP THERE RIDE, YOU AND YOUR LITTLE RE CREW BASH THEM. NOT JUST ME, EVERYONE THAT COMES ON HERE, YALL BLAST, AND IT IS BULLSHIT. WHY DO YALL HAVE TO BE LIKE THAT. TELL YOU WHAT, I WILL CHILL, YOU START TREATING PEOPLE WITH MORE RESPECT WHEN THEY POST UP THERE VEHICLES.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 08:01 PM~5345747
> *ACTUALLY I WAS NOT MAD THAT PEOPLE TALKED SHIT ABOUT MY RIDE, WHAT I DID NOT LIKE WAS THE FACT THAT EVERYTIME SOMEONE POST UP THERE RIDE, YOU AND YOUR LITTLE RE CREW BASH THEM.  NOT JUST ME, EVERYONE THAT COMES ON HERE, YALL BLAST, AND IT IS BULLSHIT.  WHY DO YALL HAVE TO BE LIKE THAT.  TELL YOU WHAT, I WILL CHILL, YOU START TREATING PEOPLE WITH MORE RESPECT WHEN THEY POST UP THERE VEHICLES.
> *



find me a post where I totally trashed someones ride (besides yours) ?

If you cant, you have to promise not to start shit. Hows that for being fair?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan+Apr 30 2006, 09:03 PM~5345755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 08:09 PM~5345760
> *JUST GO ANYTHING S10 POSTED, ALSO WHEN DRAAG FIRST POSTED HIS BOX, ANYTHING THAT GUMBY POSTED.
> *



find it, post it, or shut up. Easy as that.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

Considering the search function is disabled, its not as easy as that


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HERE YOU GO BITCH, YOUR POST, REALLY HELPED. NO SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Apr 30 2006, 08:19 PM~5345802
> *Considering the search function is disabled, its not as easy as that
> *



Then I guess its settled? Each one of the previously mentioned people were all guilty of talking shit, starting shit, and taking situations to the extreme including myself....so you'll have to find a innocent poor lowrider I supposedly picked on, right?

Its pretty hard to get all high and mighty on suggesting who's talkn shit around here, when everyone is guilty.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 08:21 PM~5345812
> *HERE YOU GO BITCH, YOUR POST, REALLY HELPED.  NO SHUT THE FUCK UP BITCH
> *



actually you can ask s10laying frame, he knows why I replied with that, so make sure you got your ducks in a row before you start shooting dirty.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

STILL LOOKS LIKE YOUR BEING A ASS TO EVERYONE ELSE, SO WHY POST IT


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 07:22 PM~5345820
> *Then I guess its settled?   Each one of the previously mentioned people were all guilty of talking shit, starting shit, and taking situations to the extreme including myself....so you'll have to find a innocent poor lowrider I supposedly picked on, right?
> 
> Its pretty hard to get all high and mighty on suggesting who's talkn shit around here, when everyone is guilty.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I didnt do that intentionally, but snoopdan just got *OWNED*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Apr 30 2006, 09:27 PM~5345840
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didnt do that intentionally, but snoopdan just got JANITORED*


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

you all must learn to try harder :ugh: 

But hey, I see why you two seem to click now, usually people with similar mentalties can identifiy with each other easily. :roflmao:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 07:34 PM~5345873
> *you all must learn to try harder :ugh:
> 
> But hey, I see why you two seem to click now, usually people with similar mentalties can identifiy with each other easily. :roflmao:
> *



Janitowned!!!

LMAO

 

But im sure this will be locked, enough shit talking.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Apr 30 2006, 09:34 PM~5345873
> *you all must learn to try harder :ugh:
> 
> But hey, I see why you two seem to click now, usually people with similar mentalties can identifiy with each other easily. :roflmao:
> *


AGAIN, YOU GOT OWNED, AND YOU TRY TO COVER IT UP WITH WITTY HUMOR, JUST LIKE I SAID, CAN NOT HANDLE IT, SO YOU COVER IT UP TRYING TO TALK SHIT. IS THERE SOMETHING IN YOUR PAST THAT CAUSES YOU TO INVERT NEGATIVITY ON OTHERS TO BRING YOURSELF UP. THAT IS PYSCOTIC BEHAVIOUR YOU KNOW


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

LoL Alright I quit for real, this shit is funny but outta hand.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 08:36 PM~5345889
> *AGAIN, YOU GOT OWNED, AND YOU TRY TO COVER IT UP WITH WITTY HUMOR, JUST LIKE I SAID, CAN NOT HANDLE IT, SO YOU COVER IT UP TRYING TO TALK SHIT.  IS THERE SOMETHING IN YOUR PAST THAT CAUSES YOU TO INVERT NEGATIVITY ON OTHERS TO BRING YOURSELF UP.  THAT IS PYSCOTIC BEHAVIOUR YOU KNOW
> *



something about pot calling kettle black comes to mind.


Only person either of you are owning is yourselves. Your both acting like 12 year olds who's jellous of the other kids. But I dont have to point that out, its pretty clear to all :ugh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 09:36 PM~5345889
> *AGAIN, YOU GOT OWNED, AND YOU TRY TO COVER IT UP WITH WITTY HUMOR, JUST LIKE I SAID, CAN NOT HANDLE IT, SO YOU COVER IT UP TRYING TO TALK SHIT.  IS THERE SOMETHING IN YOUR PAST THAT CAUSES YOU TO INVERT NEGATIVITY ON OTHERS TO BRING YOURSELF UP.  THAT IS PYSCOTIC BEHAVIOUR YOU KNOW
> *


I WILL REPEAT MY STATEMENT


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Apr 30 2006, 08:47 PM~5345967
> *I WILL REPEAT MY STATEMENT
> *



good, keep repeating it, you might actually convince your self if you post it enough times, right?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO NEED. POINT WAS MADE


----------

